# Are the prices on this glass good or not ?



## erogers36 (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.hach.com/


i have been taking care of the water at this park for 3 years and never thought about the lab testing kits. the lab glass prices


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 1, 2010)

I only looked at beakers and flasks and the prices seemed reasonable to me.


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a few boxes of different water tested supplies,consumables and equipment if you are interested in buying.
Just PM me if you are interested.I can give you an idea of what I have.
Johnny


----------



## erogers36 (Apr 1, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> I only looked at beakers and flasks and the prices seemed reasonable to me.



Thats good to know beakers and flasks are what im in need of. that and heavier test tubes .


----------



## erogers36 (Apr 1, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> I have a few boxes of different water tested supplies,consumables and equipment if you are interested in buying.
> Just PM me if you are interested.I can give you an idea of what I have.
> Johnny



thanks Johnny but i have to much water testing stuff just not the right stuff for gold refining.

Eric


----------

